# Pics of our walk...



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Went for a walk and were met by a lovely lurcher....it was so cold,still can't feel my hands.

Sorry for the overload of pics.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun! Lovely pics!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Becki&Daisy said:


> Looks like lots of fun! Lovely pics!


Oh that lurcher was so funny, and super quick. I could have taken him home he was lush.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

haha he looks cheeky  loves to play too by the looks of things!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are great pictures, looks like lots of fun,


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw lovely furry kids, lovely piccies, looks like everyone had fun haha bless them
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> Aw lovely furry kids, lovely piccies, looks like everyone had fun haha bless them
> xx


I really want that Lurcher though.  You must put up some pics of your guys. Id love to see how much libs has grown. Preaty please


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

aww, i love the first one


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I really want that Lurcher though.  You must put up some pics of your guys. Id love to see how much libs has grown. Preaty please


I wil take some the next couple of days but she hasnt grown much im afraid, she is still a little pickle and only just reached 14kg LMAO
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> I wil take some the next couple of days but she hasnt grown much im afraid, she is still a little pickle and only just reached 14kg LMAO
> xx


Aww, shes so cute. I supose she will always look small next to kane.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Aww, shes so cute. I supose she will always look small next to kane.


I look small next to kane PMSl, im going to call him Shergar from now on haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> I look small next to kane PMSl, im going to call him Shergar from now on haha
> xx


An then you just need that saddle, and your away! Are you sure hes full GSD an not part thoroughbred.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> An then you just need that saddle, and your away! Are you sure hes full GSD an not part thoroughbred.


Maybe the kennel club cocked up haha
xx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely pics.

Your babes are gorgeous too sketch


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

alaun said:


> Lovely pics.
> 
> Your babes are gorgeous too sketch


Aw thanks hun
I am still gonna steal your though lol
xx


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

What a nice fun looking lurcher


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

D-Nova said:


> What a nice fun looking lurcher


Don't rub it in, i think i will steal him. Mwah ha ha.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Don't rub it in, i think i will steal him. Mwah ha ha.


You have 3 how many more do ya want ya greedy moo
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> You have 3 how many more do ya want ya greedy moo
> xx


Hmmm one more.hehe. the lurcher, plus then its equal, 2 in each hand.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Hmmm one more.hehe. the lurcher, plus then its equal, 2 in each hand.


LMAO your funny
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> LMAO your funny
> xx


But then when i have my sis's lil italian greyhound, i will need another to equal that out, so 2 more?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> But then when i have my sis's lil italian greyhound, i will need another to equal that out, so 2 more?


Now thats just plan old Greedy LMAO, mind i would have a house full
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> Now thats just plan old Greedy LMAO, mind i would have a house full
> xx


I have a big heart, just a shmae i don't have deep pockets or a big house. :nonod:


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> I have a big heart, just a shmae i don't have deep pockets or a big house. :nonod:


aw bless ya hun.
If i had loads of money i would buy land and have a rescue i think
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> aw bless ya hun.
> If i had loads of money i would buy land and have a rescue i think
> xx


Yeh me to. My mum has a few acres of land, but its far to close to houses, and not near our house.  We could open one together, when we are loaded...after winning the lottery.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Yeh me to. My mum has a few acres of land, but its far to close to houses, and not near our house.  We could open one together, when we are loaded...after winning the lottery.


Okies hun, its a deal lol
I would drive ya mad, with my constant giggling, and messing around haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> Okies hun, its a deal lol
> I would drive ya mad, with my constant giggling, and messing around haha
> xx


An id drive you mad with my clumbsy ways. lol. God we would never get anything done.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> An id drive you mad with my clumbsy ways. lol. God we would never get anything done.


Yeh but we would laugh alot haha
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> Yeh but we would laugh alot haha
> xx


It would be imense, everyone would think we were insane.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> It would be imense, everyone would think we were insane.


we are...Arnt we lol
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> we are...Arnt we lol
> xx


Shhh don't shout it too loudly, a few people still think im normal.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Shhh don't shout it too loudly, a few people still think im normal.


sorry i'll say it quietly hun, shhhhh 
xx


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

sketch said:


> sorry i'll say it quietly hun, shhhhh
> xx


Good good.


----------

